# Bird Mites (we think)



## BasementSkill (Jan 18, 2016)

We had a birds nest on an air conditioner. It was removed 6 weeks ago. We noticed mites after the removal and had an exterminator come 2x to spray. We were under the impression bird mites die after 3 to 4 weeks but we are still seeing them. Checking to see if we have a bird somewhere else in the house. Has anyone ever successfully removed bird mites from the home? What works?


----------



## pastelcarly (Aug 29, 2017)

I had a similar experience with bird mites and they have been an absolute nightmare. In my experience, a deep clean is needed within the room, similar to a deep clean when you have a flea infestation. To save money on using a ton of products, I used a spray bottle with 1/2 rubbing alcohol, 1/2 warm water and a bit of dawn dish soap and it worked wonders. The smell isn't pleasant but it works immediately and with a room spray or a few candles along with the window being open, it doesn't last too long. 

The pain in the ass part comes with the actual spraying because you need to spray everywhere...carpet, walls, behind anything you may have hanging on the walls, etc. and especially the window where they were coming in. I had the problem in my bedroom so I washed my curtains and bedspread in hot water to be on the safe side. After that, vacuum really thoroughly and repeat as needed, although the first time I did this it worked and I haven't had an issue since.

I hope this is helpful, they are nasty little things and super difficult to get rid of. Good luck


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

Using termite spray to kill the mites may help you. Spray it everywhere. So that, you can be sure that you have covered all the parts from where the mites are coming in. Also, make sure that you will be cleaning the areas after leaving the spray for sometime. And also make sure to keep your pet away from the spray if you have one.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mitaela Drayne said:


> Using termite spray to kill the mites may help you. Spray it everywhere. So that, you can be sure that you have covered all the parts from where the mites are coming in. Also, make sure that you will be cleaning the areas after leaving the spray for sometime. And also make sure to keep your pet away from the spray if you have one.


What spray do you recommend that is completely safe? Please list brand name, chemical elements/compounds and MSDS sheet information.


----------

